
Is it effective to provide API with first version? We have this dilemma for our upcoming release of http://www.onista.com - JoeEntrepreneur

======
reitzensteinm
Well, maybe you could let your users answer that one for you by putting an SDK
page up with 'coming soon - email us for a beta test' and tracking
hits/emails. You'll probably change so much after launch that you don't want
to be stuck trying to support API 1.0 so unless you get a lot of requests for
it , it's probably a bad idea.

~~~
JoeEntrepreneur
Thank you very much. You are right. There might be lot of changes after launch
and thats when we will find out what users want us to deliver.

------
danielha
It shouldn't be a priority for your first version. Get it out there so people
know what you can do first.

------
chandrab
I agree with the others that you shouldn't focus on an API for rev 1.0 in
order to get the product to market. But I would be careful and architect the
code such that it can support an API...otherwise it's going to be a real pain
in the rear to retrofit.

------
RyanGWU82
Depends on your target audience. What do your users want? If you don't know,
ask them -- not us! (And if you don't have any idea who your target users are,
you have a bigger problem than the API...)

